# m6 shift lag and sticky shifter



## nissantech (Jan 7, 2012)

hi i have had my 2006 gto m6 for about 6 months. The shifter is kinda sticky meaning when you go from left to right it feels like mush and dosnt want to come back to center when you let go. Also i dont drive my car hard but when i do and shift at the top of my rpm it lags into 3rd and 4th gear. when you shift its like its at the gear waiting for a brief secound then engages almost like hitting a wall. It does not grind at all but just lags. I was hoping someone had any ideas and maybe the two problems are related in any way.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds like stock shifter and stock clutch. Replace both and you should be fine. A shifter like the GMM is worlds better and stock clutches can hang up and keep from letting you shift at high RPM.

BTW before someone jumps in and tells you to flush the clutch fluid it won't hurt but probably won't help


----------



## nissantech (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks yeah it makes since and yes everything is stock as far as i know. Its 85xxx miles and i dout the clutch was changed. now i did drive aother gto with about 40xxx miles and it didnt have the sticky problem.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

if you can, take a look at all the rubber grommets/bushings in the stock shifter, some could be worn out causing problems. you might be able to just replace a few of those worn out parts as a cheap route

however, i agree with a new after market shifter if its in the bugdet, makes it feel more sporty


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

motoristx said:


> if you can, take a look at all the rubber grommets/bushings in the stock shifter, some could be worn out causing problems. you might be able to just replace a few of those worn out parts as a cheap route
> 
> however, i agree with a new after market shifter if its in the bugdet, makes it feel more sporty


There's not much to replace on the stock shifter and no rubber bushings that I know of. I'd have no idea where you could get individual parts for it if you did find something anyways.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

^^What Svede said. Best replace with a GMM or MGW-p. The stock shifter is garbage.


----------

